

French "startup" doing reduction of fuel consumption / polluting gas emissions - thibaut_barrere
http://www.econokit.fr/

======
burgreblast
Bogus.

This is called water injection and has been around since the 70's. The theory
sounds great - put some water vapor in the intake, and it will expand as
steam, increasing power, lowering consumption, and even lowering temperature.

The trouble is actually in the emissions, which is why no manufacturer uses
it.

Catalytic converters require enough heat from the exhaust to kick off the
catalyzation to reduce the NOx and oxidize the unburned Hydrocarbons. Cold
temperature is such a problem that BMW started using electrically heated cats
in late 90's so they could reach firing temp sooner and lower start-up
emissions.

Unfortunately, water injection cools the exhaust so much, that cats no longer
work, thus radically _increasing_ polluting emissions and eventually damaging
the cats.

Not so much an invention as it is warmed-over wishful thinking.

------
thibaut_barrere
Featured on the french TV today. Looked like a scam at first but it's
apparently already quite widely used and being deployed abroad.

